# Chad's Battle with Cancer is almost over......



## olcaptain (Feb 20, 2018)

Words are inadequate to describe how much I appreciate all your prayers, love and support over these last 3 ½ years. Chad has fought the good fight and it looks like his battle with Cancer is almost over. He will be leaving the Cancer treatment center in Newnan tomorrow and coming home to his family under Hospice care. We are praising God that soon he will be pain free and will never have to suffer again.

  This Olâ€™ Captain loves this Forum and I have grown to love many of you. I thank you for your support for me and my family and hope that you will continue to pray for Chad and his family during this time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Great news,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2018)

Horace, our thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 20, 2018)

Man Ol Captain…….I can’t imagine the hurt you are going through and to see your strong son go through this must have been unbelievably painful but for us that are believers you will see him again one day and his body will be made new again!

You are a great father to your son and thank you for keeping us updated throughout his treatment. I HATE Cancer but it effects so many people that folks just get used to hearing those words…….until it happens to you or somebody you love.
Me and my family will continue to lift Chad up in prayers as well as your whole family.

God Bless you Captain!


----------



## DrK (Feb 20, 2018)

He and you have fought it with dignity and pride.  My prayers too.


----------



## Browniez (Feb 20, 2018)

Prayers captain, prayers. Sent on high for Chad and family.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 20, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family brother Captain. Praise be to God he has a testimony and you will one day see him on the other side, free of pain. I know it will be more than hard here on this earth to have to let him go but as Heirs to Christ we have better coming to us that we just can't understand on this side. Always remember the lives he has touched and those he has touched even through you. If anything other than prayer I can offer please reach out to me.
Hebrews 9:27 And as it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment:

When I read the subject line this song came on my heart, he's that much closer to living now than he ever was


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Feb 20, 2018)

prayers of peace and comfort for your son and family.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 20, 2018)

So is he in remission Horice?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2018)

Prayers of comfort for all of you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

I have lost too many family members and close friends to cancer.  It is a dreadful disease.   I know that it has been a hard road for your family and I hope that the prayers and concern of the members here has been of some comfort to your family.

I will continue to pray for Chad and the family.  God bless.


----------



## fredw (Feb 20, 2018)

Horace, my prayers for Chad and the family continue.  May the Good Lord wrap all of you in his loving arms and provide comfort.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> So is he in remission Horice?



No sir. Unfortunately the opposite. 

Horace, we love you brother. There are no amount of words to even express what to say. I just pray for peace and comfort to be placed upon Chad.


----------



## Papa Bear (Feb 20, 2018)

Horace,

Prayers will continue for your family brother.  Chad has fought a good fight, and my family will continue praying for his comfort and peace during this time.


----------



## creekrunner (Feb 20, 2018)

My prayers are with you all. Y’all have been an inspiration to so many


----------



## snuffy (Feb 20, 2018)

So sorry
Prayers sent.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 20, 2018)

Godspeed to all who suffer, and to all those who grieve the suffering.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 20, 2018)

Thinking about y'all, Horace. I went through it with my dad, and words are truly inadequate.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 20, 2018)

Some people would say he's losing his battle with cancer, but all of us that follow Jesus know that isn't correct.  Chad is WINNING his battle with cancer.  It's all of his friends and family that are losing a loved one, but only for a little while.  God's blessing and peace be with ya'll Mr. Horace.


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 20, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family


----------



## PopPop (Feb 20, 2018)

Chads story is both sad and inspirational. The Lafavor family is a great example of faith, courage, strength and dignity in dire times.
I do not know them. I do love them.
Godspeed Chad, go rest high on that mountain.


----------



## lampern (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> No sir. Unfortunately the opposite.
> 
> Horace, we love you brother. There are no amount of words to even express what to say. I just pray for peace and comfort to be placed upon Chad.



Thanks Dustin,,,, knew he was battling cancer and was in the hospital,,,,my mom died of leukemia,,,, definitely hard,,,, prayers for the family,,,,


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 20, 2018)

Words are just as inadequate back your way to express just how inspirational you and your faith have been to me (and I'm sure many others on here as well).  I appreciate you choosing to use the platform as a witness to us.  As Dustin stated, there are no words in times like these, and if we've not all been there we all will at some point.  Thank you to Mr. Chad and to your family for leading by such a great example through his journey.


----------



## treadwell (Feb 20, 2018)

Prayering  for comfort for Chad, and to the rest of the family I pray God's strength is with you.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 20, 2018)

God Bless....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 20, 2018)

God is in the miracle business. Sometimes the miracle is waking up in His presence sooner than we thought. Prayers for Chad and your family my friend.


----------



## antharper (Feb 20, 2018)

You and your family have been on my mind so much lately , praying for comfort for u all !


----------



## kirby999 (Feb 20, 2018)

Continued prayers for Chad , you , and your family . So Sorry Horace .  Kirby


----------



## Headshot (Feb 20, 2018)

Prayers added for you and all of your family.


----------



## jocko755 (Feb 20, 2018)

Prayers from my family.  God bless Chad and all.


----------



## CQueen (Feb 20, 2018)

My heart breaks for you. Know that many prayers are being offered for peace and comfort for all of you.


----------



## fairweatherfisherman (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m very sad to hear this. I’m comforted by the years you were able to enjoy this fine young man. My prayers are for him and his family.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 20, 2018)

Mr. Horace I am so sorry!!!! I know how much you love your family


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 20, 2018)

So very sorry to hear this


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## redeli (Feb 20, 2018)

I know my tears don’t help.....still praying


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2018)

Your display of strength and unwavering trust in our maker is amazing and inspiring to each of us. 
Continued prayers for each of you sir.


----------



## antharper (Feb 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Your display of strength and unwavering trust in our maker is amazing and inspiring to each of us.
> Continued prayers for each of you sir.



Thanks, this is exactly what I wanted to say !


----------



## NugeForPres (Feb 20, 2018)

I cannot say anything more than what others have already said here.  Praying for God's peace, come what may.  I'm sorry to hear about this, Cap.


----------



## ryork (Feb 20, 2018)

Not sure what more can be said, and words are simply inadequate. I've followed these threads and the one thing that comes to my mind is that in the event myself or my family are ever faced with this scenario, I just hope I/we can handle it with just a fraction of the grace, strength and dignity I've seen displayed here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 20, 2018)

Captain,
 Cherish every moment you can with him. I know the pain of loosing a son. 
I continue to offer prayers for your family.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 20, 2018)

Continue prayers


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 20, 2018)

Praying for you Horace, that God will provide peace and reveal His grace to you, your son, and your family. We love you man.


----------



## corey85 (Feb 20, 2018)

Olcaptain, I am very sorry that your son has had to endure 3 1/2 years of this. I hope and pray that he lives the rest of his days in peace and comfort with the great family he has. He may leave this world tomorrow but his legacy and the lives he has touched will keep on going and be better because of him. You have been an inspiration to many including me. I could only hope to be as strong and positive under the same circumstances. God bless you and yours.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2018)

I am so sorry Captain. May his suffering be small and his reward great. Prayers.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 21, 2018)

As I expressed in the Kroger parking lot when I introduced myself and had the honor of meeting you a few weeks ago. Chad's, yours, and your families non-wavering faith and love has truly been a great inspiration for me and many more I'm sure.

Although we've only breifly met, I love you brother. 
May the Good Lord wrap each of you in His loving arms.
Please know, y'all will continue in my prayers.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 21, 2018)

Prayers Captain.  I’ve never met you but I’ve learned a lot from you.  Prayers.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry Captain,prayers!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Dignity, faith and inspiration abound in you sir.
The reward awaits, I pray the journey be peaceful.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Feb 21, 2018)

Prayers for you & your family.


----------



## CDW (Feb 21, 2018)

Prayers and more prayers. God bless your family.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 21, 2018)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sjrwinder (Feb 21, 2018)

Chad and all the family are in may thoughts and prayers constint.


----------



## specialk (Feb 21, 2018)

so sorry to hear this..prayers to you and your family....


----------



## Rabun (Feb 21, 2018)

My most heartfelt prayers Captain


----------



## brown518 (Feb 22, 2018)

May the Lord give your family grace, peace, and strength.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 22, 2018)

Prayers to you and your family  Captain.


----------



## Fish hound (Feb 22, 2018)

Same here captain... I’ve never met you but thanks to your post I feel like y’all are family. I’ll continue to pray for Chad.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 22, 2018)

Chad and all the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2018)

's for you all.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 22, 2018)

Praying for you Mr. Lafavor.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 22, 2018)

Prayers to you and your family. I cant even imagine but know you have inspired many of us.


----------



## Tigerbass (Feb 22, 2018)

Praying for peace and comfort for Chad and your family.


----------



## sbfowler (Feb 22, 2018)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 23, 2018)

From Lauren, our daughter:

Life is hard. Many may say it's unfair. Why do bad things keep happening to good people? Why do things like cancer, sickness, and hard times even exist? Where is God in the midst of it all?

He's right in the middle of it, that's where He is. Wherever we are, that is where He is. He does not delight in our pain, but He will use it for a purpose. Every single time. No tear is ever wasted. I tell myself this over and over again. I have seen it time after time.

Here is what I know...He is a Good, Good Father. He loves us...Oh how He loves us...and He loves Chad. And He knows what is best, and He has a plan. It may not be our plan, but we can rest in the promise that He is God is He is good.

We are praising God that Chad got to come home. He's SO glad to be out of the hospital. His itching seems to have subsided for the most part, his tube is draining, and his pain is being managed. We are so thankful for the time we've had with family. Time is a sweet gift that we are being reminded to soak up and not take for granted.

Because time is so precious, we are asking that you would continue to respect the doctor's orders of no visitors. We know that so many people love Chad and want to help. Please feel free to message, text, and of course pray. We aren't going to set up a meal train at this point, but gift cards are very appreciated. (Olive Garden, Zaxbys...anything honestly!,
Kroger, WalMart, Target)

It's been a long and tough journey, and as always, Chad will continue to fight. He is full of love and laughter, but more than anything, He is full of a desire for anyone who doesn't know Jesus to come to know Him. We give God the glory for what was, what is, and what is to come. He is faithful, and He will see us through.


----------



## onedude (Feb 23, 2018)

Prayers for Chad and family.


----------



## madd fisherman (Feb 23, 2018)

I pray that God will comfort Chad, and all of your family.


----------



## cumberland (Feb 23, 2018)

Been very inspirational following your sons's battle over the years, i pray for peace for all involved in your family.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 23, 2018)

Where can we send the gift cards to? PM me if you'd prefer.


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 23, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Where can we send the gift cards to? PM me if you'd prefer.



Chad or Meredith LaFavor
360 Juanita Lane
Powder Springs, Ga 30127

Thanks so much!


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 23, 2018)

Continued prayers for you and the family Horace.


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 24, 2018)

Ramona and I prayed with Chad and his family as they were meeting again with Hospice yesterday. I do not want to remember him suffering. I prefer to remember him like he looked a few years back when we visited our dear friend and Mentor, Mr. Charlie Goff of Douglasville.







Nights are tough for me right now but each time I wake up I pray to God to bring my son on home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2018)

Horace, 

You are an inspiration to me on a daily basis as you have put so many smiles on my face over these years.   

Please know that your entire family is a very special gift to all of us here and my continued love, respect, and Prayers are being sent your way every day.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 24, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Horace,
> 
> You are an inspiration to me on a daily basis as you have put so many smiles on my face over these years.
> 
> Please know that your entire family is a very special gift to all of us here and my continued love, respect, and Prayers are being sent your way every day.



Amen to this!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 24, 2018)

olcaptain said:


> From Lauren, our daughter:
> 
> Life is hard. Many may say it's unfair. Why do bad things keep happening to good people? Why do things like cancer, sickness, and hard times even exist? Where is God in the midst of it all?
> 
> ...



What a wonderful testament to God's love and grace. Giving praise in the storm. I haven't followed this all of this time, I've only just stumbled upon it. It can be hard to read because I've walked this road with my family and my sister for 3 years from 2012 to 2015. The pain and sadness in our hearts can seem almost unbearable but our faith and God's love give us strength. May God bless and comfort all of you.

Psalm 23

The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.

2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.

3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.

6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever.


----------



## AStrick (Feb 24, 2018)

I feel for ya Capt!
I watched cancer eat my dad and younger brother down to the bone!
When hospice comes in, they just wanna make them comfortable through the pain!
 Maybe that's why I hunt,, why I fish, why I work 3 times as hard?
  To make up for their loss!
I wish you and your family all best in coping with the loss,,
 Even though I know it will be a big hole to fill, lean on each other!
Believe me it helps,, even now when I hunt alone,, when I fish alone, which is 95 % of the time,, I feel them with me!


----------



## AStrick (Feb 24, 2018)

Maybe that's why I don't let people get close to me,, to not go through that kinda pain again?
No love, no hate,, 
Just comfortably num!
That's the best I will ever be!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 24, 2018)

What a testimony and life well lived Chad and Olcapitan.  my prayers are added to those of many others for God's mercy and His will to be accomplished.  God's blessing on you all.


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a new friend here at our church named John Lemme. I attended his 12 year old sonâ€™s funeral about a year ago. Due to a birth defect his son was bed ridden all his life and NEVER made a voluntary movement. John said a few words at the Service and I learned volumes that day. John spoke about how fortunate he was to be this precious boyâ€™s Dad and what a blessing he had been to him. I sat there and thought that boy has never run to first base and Iâ€™ve seen Chad hit balls so far that they were never found. I thought that child has never shot a layup and I watched Chad score over 1000 HS Varsity points. That child has never been in a weight room and Iâ€™ve watched Chad sling 100 lb dumbbells as if they were toys.. 
  I was changed once again that day. I knew it was time to shine instead of whine because I had been feeling sorry for myself instead of looking at the big picture. As time passed I saw Chad in a new light. He was more than just an athletic son, hard worker and good provider. Because of Godâ€™s grace and salvation, I witnessed as Chad became a â€œnew creation.â€� He has always been kind and gentle at heart but over the last few years Iâ€™ve seen him with the actions of Jesus in that he was more interested in ministering than being ministered unto. Throughout this 3 ½ year journey there have been many other wake up calls for me. No Dad could be any prouder of their children and their Mother than I am. I have been blessed beyond measure just to be on the team. There have been hundreds if not thousands of people loving on us and praying for us since day one and as I look at names in many cases it is because one of us took time to be kind to them in some small way somewhere along the line. Do we reap what we sow? You bet your sweet life on it! Because we have shown love, we are being loved. Not much else matters. Our God is Sovereign and He knows best. Job of the Old Testament asked his wife â€œShall we accept good from God and not adversity?â€� and then the Bible says that in all this, Job did not sin with his lips (Didnâ€™t whine, didnâ€™t blame God, etc)
  I joked in my weird way the other day when Billy Graham died, and I thought how cool would it be for Chad and Billy to pass on the same day? I went further into my weirdness by setting the scene where as the pair crossed Heavenâ€™s threshold that some of the angels might have asked â€œI wonder who that old dude is with Chad?â€�
  I donâ€™t know how long Chad or I either one has left on this side of Heaven. The Holy Scriptures teach us that our days are numbered and only God has that answer. God could and might miraculously heal Chad and He will be healed in one way or another and in His own sweet time. Until then, my heart is breaking, and Iâ€™ve cried uncontrollably more than once. But rest assured my faith is rock solid and although I donâ€™t know the whys in all this I trust my life and my eternity completely in the One who does.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 25, 2018)

So sorry Mr. Horace. Praying for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2018)

Horace, from my Lady and me, our hearts go out to ya`ll. Thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## Fishinthefish (Feb 25, 2018)

Good luck and god speed. The struggle of watching it happen can be hard on the strongest of men and women. If you ever need anything, feel free to reach out. I know me, and I'm sure plenty of others would be there; Even having never met you or your family.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Feb 25, 2018)

Our Hearts, Prayers and Thoughts are with Chad, you and your family.  

Robert and Tina.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 25, 2018)

Captain, thank you for sharing your heart like that.  What an incredible outlook and words.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 25, 2018)

Prayers for Chad and family. Lost a brother last week to cancer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2018)

Horace, I've had to be a part of this journey too many times with friends and with family. Prayers for you and your family while you go through the this next step in Chads journey. Thankfully our Lord and our Faith let us know this isn't the final leg of the journey and he will once again be whole and pain free along with the relatives and friends cancer has taken from us.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 25, 2018)

Continued prayers of strength and comfort.


----------



## onedude (Feb 26, 2018)

Dear Horace, I am very sorry that your family is going thru this. I want to say something that can comfort your family. Every time I read your posts I get comforted and lifted up. The Lord is using you to minister to us. As I was reading the last sentence of your latest post (But rest assured my faith is rock solid and although I don’t know the whys in all this I trust my life and my eternity completely in the One who does.) this song was playing. 
"My Life Is In Your Hands"
You don't have to worry
And don't you be afraid
Joy comes in the morning
Troubles they don't last always
For there's a friend named Jesus
Who will wipe your tears away
And if your heart is broken
Just lift your hands and say

Oh
I know that I can make it
I know that I can stand
No matter what may come my way
My life is in your hands

With Jesus I can take it
With Him I know I can stand
No matter what may come my way
My life is in your hands

So when your tests and trials
They seem to get you down
And all your friends and loved ones
Are nowhere to be found
Remember there's a friend named Jesus
Who will wipe your tears away
And if your heart is broken
Just lift your hands and say

Oh
I know that I can make it
I know that I can stand
No matter what may come my way
My life is in your hands

With Jesus I can take it
With Him I know I can stand
No matter what may come my way
My life is in your hands

This song seems to go along with what you are saying, except the line where it says friends and loved ones can't be found.  
Your last sentence is a strong and wonderful testament of your faith. Thanks for lifting me up brother.
My prayers for Chad and family.


----------



## Bass105 (Feb 26, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family.  May God's loving hands comfort you and yours during this time.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll be thinking about you .


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 26, 2018)

God bless both of you .


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2018)

olcaptain said:


> No tear is ever wasted. I tell myself this over and over again. I have seen it time after time.
> 
> and He has a plan. It may not be our plan,



My late wife said before her brain surgery "God has a plan, we may not like it but he does have a plan" It took 13 years after she said these words, through many trials and tribulations to see his plan. It took those times, those years to get me to where I am today so that I can be a vessel. When you need to cry those tears Captain you let them flow. I look forward to one day hearing of the soul(s) saved through Chads journey.

Psalm 56:8-11
8 Thou tellest my wanderings: put thou my tears into thy bottle: are they not in thy book?
9 When I cry unto thee, then shall mine enemies turn back: this I know; for God is for me.
10 In God will I praise his word: in the Lord will I praise his word.
11 In God have I put my trust: I will not be afraid what man can do unto me.

Psalms 126:5 - They that sow in tears shall reap in joy.

John 11:35 - Jesus wept.


----------



## The Spartan (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m so sorry you and your family are going through this.
Many people go through life not experiencing a loving family. That is not the case here, the love and respect you all have for each other is obvious. I think it’s safe to say every person on this forum who have read your many posts have the upmost respect for you, myself included. We continue to pray for your family.


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 27, 2018)

I can't thank you all enough for your love and concern. Chad is bedridden now and knows no one most of the time. Tough to watch him and the rest of the Crew during this time. God will as always, make a way.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 27, 2018)

Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 27, 2018)

Continued prayers Sir. Your faith is amazing and admirable.


----------



## antharper (Feb 27, 2018)

The Spartan said:


> I’m so sorry you and your family are going through this.
> Many people go through life not experiencing a loving family. That is not the case here, the love and respect you all have for each other is obvious. I think it’s safe to say every person on this forum who have read your many posts have the upmost respect for you, myself included. We continue to pray for your family.



Well said and so very true !


----------



## campboy (Feb 27, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family sir


----------



## NugeForPres (Feb 27, 2018)

Praying for the sea to part, Cap.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 27, 2018)

So sorry Mr. Lafavor! Prayers.


----------



## Upatoi Sportsman (Feb 27, 2018)

Still praying for Chad and family.


----------



## madd fisherman (Feb 27, 2018)

Praying for you and your amazing family


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 27, 2018)

Just imagine walking though them pearly gates and down the golden road to see Jesus looking at you with open arms. Chad will be so happy.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 28, 2018)

j_seph said:


> I look forward to one day hearing of the soul(s) saved through Chads journey.



Amen !!  It's hard to endure, but it will be worth it all.   

Peace for Chad and your whole family my friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2018)

Still praying too Captain.


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 3, 2018)

People express their feelings in many ways. My daughter Lauren and I find comfort in using our pen. Our hope in part is to share our thoughts so that others may be encouraged through our journey. There are two entries below. The first one is mine and the second one is Lauren’s. We love you all and we will never forget how you have loved and supported us through these last several years.

“For even the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve others and to give his life as a ransom for many." Matt 20:28

  I’m sure I’d heard it before but when I entered Berry College in the fall of 1970 I saw a large coat of arms in the massive Ford Dining Hall. The Ford buildings were built with donations from Henry Ford and the logo featured the quote "Not to be ministered unto but to minister." It was at Berry that I was reminded of the importance of many values but that “slogan” somehow stuck with me. I had seen this played out every day in my Grandma’s life at home and although I was a Believer I didn’t get the full picture of Jesus preferring to minister until sometime later.







  I had a phone call yesterday morning from a former pastor and friend. He had been in Guatemala recently and in a meeting a preacher from Villa Rica, Ga began his talk by asking for prayer for a young man at his church who was in the final stages of Cancer. Jerry said the preacher went on and on about the impact and testimony of this young man whose name was Chad. Jerry quickly asked, “Chad LaFavor?” and the preacher speaking said, “Do you know him?” Jerry said, “I was his parents pastor for several years!”
One day very soon Chad will cross over into eternity and never suffer or be in pain again. Martha Berry will be in the house along with my precious Grandma, Hilda Long. But when Chad meets Jesus I just know that our Lord will say something like, “Well done Chad. Thank you for ministering in my name.”
…………………………………..
From Lauren:
  I know that people are wanting an update on my brother, and I also know and appreciate that people want to respect our family and our time. When words usually flow so freely, tonight I am finding that they are pretty limited. As we sit around sharing stories and he sleeps in the next room, it is so very bittersweet. Bitter because I wish he was sitting in here beside us and making us laugh! Sweet because we have so many memories and stories to share with each other. He has loved much and been loved much.
  We are constantly amazed at the outpouring of love, money, gift cards, letters, prayers, etc...Thank you for your generosity. It is overwhelming, in perfect timing, and very appreciated.
  Chad is comfortable, for the most part. He has nurses (some official and some unofficial) taking care of him around the clock. Meredith, Macie, Jake, mom, and several others have been amazing! It's hard to watch...my very first hero...deteriorating right before my eyes. He will continue to fight, and we know that he will finish strong...he knows no other way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2018)

Horace,

Thank you and Lauren for your update on Chad and the rest of your family this morning.  

The entire Lafavor family has made such a positive influence on my daily life.  My continued Prayers go up for your entire family.


----------



## onedude (Mar 3, 2018)

Continued prayers for Chad and family.


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 3, 2018)

Still praying and still trusting in God's promises.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 3, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Horace,
> 
> Thank you and Lauren for your update on Chad and the rest of your family this morning.
> 
> The entire Lafavor family has made such a positive influence on my daily life.  My continued Prayers go up for your entire family.



X2....prayers for the Lafavors


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 3, 2018)

God's Grace to all.


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 5, 2018)

Chad is still hanging in there this AM. He is comfortable. Please continue to pray for Meredith and for our family and supporting cast.Long days and nights.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 5, 2018)

olcaptain said:


> Chad is still hanging in there this AM. He is comfortable. Please continue to pray for Meredith and for our family and supporting cast.Long days and nights.



Yes sir!  Thank you for the update too.  Glad to he's comfortable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2018)

Prayers for his continued comfort.


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for the update.   How old are Chad's children again?


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 5, 2018)

61BelAir said:


> Thank you for the update.   How old are Chad's children again?



Jake is 21
Macie is 20
Sadie is Jake's daughter and she is 2. Chad and Meredith have custody of Sadie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2018)

olcaptain said:


> Chad is still hanging in there this AM. He is comfortable. Please continue to pray for Meredith and for our family and supporting cast.Long days and nights.



Will do Captain.


----------



## WayneB (Mar 5, 2018)

I keep reliving memories of my father at the beginning of hospice, I share your suffering while the time comes.
 Words escape me to describe what the waiting is like, the time spent waiting to grieve. I appreciate the monumental challenge it must be to provide updates while you want to be with your son.
 Make sure everyone also waiting is properly taking care of themselves and getting rest and nourishment.


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 5, 2018)

Chad’s battle with Cancer is over. He has finished strong and he has left our family’s arms and is now in the arms of Jesus. No more Chemo. No more pain. No more suffering. We thank you all for your love and prayers throughout our journey and ask that you keep us in your prayers in the days and weeks ahead.

We will be sharing arrangements later as they unfold. Until then, we love you all.


----------



## WayneB (Mar 5, 2018)

My condolences sir to you and your family.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 5, 2018)

olcaptain said:


> Chad’s battle with Cancer is over. He has finished strong and he has left our family’s arms and is now in the arms of Jesus. No more Chemo. No more pain. No more suffering. We thank you all for your love and prayers throughout our journey and ask that you keep us in your prayers in the days and weeks ahead.
> 
> We will be sharing arrangements later as they unfold. Until then, we love you all.



So sorry Mr. Lafavor! I've never seen anybody go through what you have and be so strong! Prayers for you all!


----------



## specialk (Mar 5, 2018)

God bless you all....so sorry for your loss Captain...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2018)

Deepest regrets, Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Family,


----------



## PopPop (Mar 5, 2018)

May Gods Grace comfort your Family in this time of sorrow. We shall hold you and yours close in our hearts and prayers. Chads Army is eternally strong.


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 5, 2018)

John 11 25-26 
25 Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:

26 And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die.
Prayers for you and your family . Kirby


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 5, 2018)

God Bless you Horace.   I pray for your families comfort during this time.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2018)

He is now more alive than he has ever been


----------



## luigi (Mar 5, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## NugeForPres (Mar 5, 2018)

Words cannot express how sorry I am, Cap.  I will be asking our Father for strength, peace, and comfort for you and your family.  I am deeply sorry.


----------



## MFOSTER (Mar 5, 2018)

Prayers for family.


----------



## madd fisherman (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m praying for you and your family!


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 6, 2018)

PopPop said:


> May Gods Grace comfort your Family in this time of sorrow. We shall hold you and yours close in our hearts and prayers. Chads Army is eternally strong.



PopPop said it better than I can.  

Although the price he paid was high, Chad's reward is great I'm sure.  I believe that there are MANY just on this site alone who are better men (and some women) because of the example set by the LaFavor family.  May we all shine our light for Jesus so brightly.  

These days on earth seem long sometimes, but we'll all be together in a little while.  Then no more sadness for all eternity.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 6, 2018)

Prayers sent for all.
So very sorry.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2018)

Horace, my love and my sincere condolences are for your entire family.  Chad and all of the Lafavor family have made such a positive impact on my life and I am very thankful to all of you.  I have been blessed to be a member of Chad's Army along this journey.  Without a doubt, Chad has won the good fight as his earthly pains and discomfort are now gone and I know in my heart that he has passed through the gates of Heaven and is already looking down and smiling on all of us.


----------



## onedude (Mar 6, 2018)

I am praying for you and your family. Sorry to hear this news.

Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## douginga (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Chad


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry for your loss,prayers for the days ahead.


----------



## sjrwinder (Mar 6, 2018)

So sorry for your families loss. Chad is still here in spirit and is looking down on all.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Mar 6, 2018)

Captain I am sorry for you and your families loss. The way you have handled this is a greater example of your faith than I have ever seen.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Mar 6, 2018)

Prayers for you & your family.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 6, 2018)

Amen


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2018)

There are no words that are sufficient at a time like this, but know that there are a lot of folks here who are thinking of and praying for you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 6, 2018)

So sorry to hear of Chads passing. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 6, 2018)

Horace, I echo what everyone else has said. I believe many, many people have been touched by the gospel throughout this entire journey. We can rejoice in knowing that Chad had earned his final victory.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2018)

I know I do not have any words that could ease your grief, I truly sincearly am sorry for your loss.


----------



## redeli (Mar 6, 2018)

praying for your family


----------



## GAGE (Mar 6, 2018)

My thoughts are with you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 6, 2018)

Milkman said:


> He is now more alive than he has ever been


So spot on and such a true statement. He left behind a testimony, I never knew him nor got to meet him but through his dad and his family the spirit witnesses that Chad is better today than he has ever been at anytime in this temporary place we call earth. My prayers go out for the family as they will grieve even though they will rejoice.

*I challenge each and everyone, on behalf of the LaFavor family in honor of Chad to:
If you have a testimony to please let your loved ones know.

If you do not have one, seek the Lord with all of your heart humbly. The bible tells us to work out our salvation with fear and trembling.  

Just thinking how sweet it would be if only one person, because of Chads journey found salvation and we got to hear about it. You got two choices in this temporary place we live at as to where your eternity will be. Oh what comfort to know that your loved one has been saved before that last breath comes.*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2018)

No words. Only prayers at this time. I am so sorry for ya'll loss.


----------



## Hookum (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm sorry my friend, truly.  May you and your family find peace.


----------



## FMBear (Mar 6, 2018)

May memories of the best of times and the love of family and friends carry you through this time of loss.  
Chad will be forever remembered as the strong and genuine individual he was.
God bless.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2018)

Horace, I just don’t really have the ability to express my sorrow and pain for the loss of Chad and what your family has gone through with his battle.

I know it was the grace of God that enabled you all to get through it all. May you all find comfort and Peace through the Lord knowing that he’s in Gods hands in eternal life.

My sincere condolences and prayers are continued for your entire family.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 6, 2018)

So sorry, prayers sent. He fought the good fight........................


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 6, 2018)

Obituary for Chad Matthew LaFavor

Mr. Chad Matthew LaFavor, 42, of Powder Springs, Georgia passed away Monday, March 5, 2018. He was born January 30, 1976 in Atlanta, Georgia, the son of Mr. Horace Frederick LaFavor and Mrs. Ramona Jean Gifford LaFavor. He was a standout basketball player at Lithia Springs High School. He married Meredith Lawhon on June 22, 1996 in Lithia Springs. He was a hard worker with a strong work ethic. He was employed as a Forklift Operator for Argos USA Cement. He enjoyed weightlifting, coaching basketball and spending time with his family. He enjoyed watching and supporting his daughter in travel softball. He was an avid fan of the Duke Blue Devils. He was a devoted Christian man and loved his family dearly. He was a member of the Villa Rica First Baptist Church. He was a man who made a difference in the lives of others. 
He is survived by his wife of 21 years, Meredith Lawhon LaFavor of Powder Springs; daughter, Macie LaFavor; son, Jake LaFavor; his parents, Horace and Ramona LaFavor of Eatonton; sister and brother-in-law, Lauren and Chris Brown of Milledgeville; his maternal grandmother, Dorothy Gifford of Austell; one granddaughter, Sadie Brooke LaFavor; four nephews, Gage Brown, Carter Brown, Caleb Schmidt, and Noah Schmidt; niece, Hannah Schmidt; several aunts, uncles and cousins. 

The family will receive friends at the Villa Rica First Baptist Church, 1483 W. Highway 78, Villa Rica, GA 30180, Saturday, March 10, 2018 from 12:00 PM until 2:00 PM. Memorial Services will be conducted immediately following the visitation at 2:00 PM at the Villa Rica First Baptist Church with Dr. Kevin Williams officiating. 

In lieu of flowers, contributions in his memory may be made to Jones-Wynn Funeral Home & Crematory, 2189 Midway Road, Douglasville, GA 30135, for the continuing education of the children. 

Messages of condolence to the family may be sent at www.jones-wynn.com. Jones-Wynn Funeral Home & Crematory of Douglasville is in charge of arrangements. 770-942-2311


----------



## MOTS (Mar 6, 2018)

I wish you all peace Mr. Lafavor. No man walking on this earth could have done a better job as a father! Prayers for all!


----------



## big ike (Mar 6, 2018)

My thoughts and Prayers for all the Family. May God's comforting Love be with you.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 6, 2018)

MOTS said:


> I wish you all peace Mr. Lafavor. No man walking on this earth could have done a better job as a father! Prayers for all!



You’ve got that right!  Amen.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Mar 7, 2018)

MOTS said:


> I wish you all peace Mr. Lafavor. No man walking on this earth could have done a better job as a father! Prayers for all!



x2   May you all have peace.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 8, 2018)

So sorry for the loss but know he is in a better place for sure. I been watching this but have not got on in a while. Prayers for yall and the family.


----------



## lampern (Mar 8, 2018)

More prayers sent for your family


----------



## Msteele (Mar 8, 2018)

Prayers for Chad and your family.  I know what you and your family is  going through as my dad and our family had to say good bye to my half brother Alex a few years ago when passed on at the young age of 13 from complications trying to get through Leukemia.  We will all see our loved ones soon.  God has a plan for us all.  Some of his plans are very hard to understand, but we all have faith in him.


----------



## wadeatl (Mar 9, 2018)

Horace ... kindest wishes and prayers to you, your family and all of the people that Chad touched during his time on this spinning ball.   I have no doubt from all of your wonderful posts that you are at peace as is Chad with his transition to a much better place.


----------



## Fishinthefish (Mar 9, 2018)

Words cannot express how deeply I feel for you and your family Mr. Horace. I am incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## onedude (Mar 10, 2018)

Praying today for the LaFavor Family.


----------



## antharper (Mar 10, 2018)

Olcaptain hope today went as well as it could have  , still thinking and praying for your family !


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 15, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Foreigner (Mar 29, 2018)

Horace dear friend, I've just got back on GON after a busy season of life to discover this.

I'm heartbroken for you and the family, but happy for Chad. Words can't express the sorrow.

Our loss is Chad's inestimable gain.

Press on dear brother.

Matt


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

The Foreigner said:


> Horace dear friend, I've just got back on GON after a busy season of life to discover this.
> 
> I'm heartbroken for you and the family, but happy for Chad. Words can't express the sorrow.
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt.


----------



## devolve (Apr 1, 2018)

prayers for your family Sir.


----------

